# New holland 276 Sq baler issue



## Cedar creek (Aug 5, 2014)

Recently into trying my hand at cutting my own hay and have acquired an old new holland 276 hayliner sq baler. Hooked it up today and engaged the pto and saw the shaft turning but nothing else in the machine. Not sure if I'm missing something simple here, released the hay pick up, tongue and just can't seem to see what I'm missing. Assuming it could be gear box but thinking it's something simple. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Flywheel shear bolt is either sheared off or missing. Without that nothing will turn except the PTO shaft. If it's sheared, only replace it with another shear bolt, not a standard bolt. If you replace it, don't turn on the PTO until you can turn the flywheel by hand and run the baler through a complete plunger cycle.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm confident it is just a shear bolt as DKFarms described above. Those old 276's are great balers. But, it is a 40 year old piece of machinery and probably need a little TLC.

Once you replace the shear bolt, I would do a quick check of the timing. It's easy to do:


Rotate the flywheel until the plunger drive arm is in the straight up twelve o'clock position. If you look on the frame rail, there should be two marks and the arm should be between them.
Next, go to the knotter. From the rear, look at the knotter clutch [?], there are three dots drilled into the housing and assembly. Those three dots should align.
Finally, go to the rear of the baler and lift the lid to the sweeper tines. The bolt that connects the chain to the large wheel should be in the six o'clock position. There are two marks on the frame rail and the bolt should be between those two marks.

If all that checks out, do as DKFarms said and turn the baler over several revolutions and trip the knotters to ensure everything is in sync and nothing is binding or hitting.


----------



## Cedar creek (Aug 5, 2014)

You were correct on the shear pin. Found it, or at least half of it on a railing. Will go by the new holland dealership tomorrow and pick up a new one and check the timing. Hopefully that gets her going, excited to give her a try. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Buy a bag full of em not just one, it's probably not the first and surely not the last you will shear. Good luck with it!


----------



## Leggupfarms (Jun 30, 2014)

Those are good balers so make sure you grease it all up and oil the chains. They are hard to find parts for so keep the ones working,


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

I also have a 276 and I intend on keeping it running as long as possible. One thing It has taught me is when it starts missing knots it's time to quit because the hay isn't fit.


----------

